# Radares meteorológicos nos Açores



## rossby (28 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

Uma foto da Serra de Santa Bárbara onde está o radar (a bola), visto de quem vem de Angra:


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2010 às 22:20)

O IM tem nos Açores acesso a um NEXRAD (WSR-88D) da Força Aérea Americana, na Ilha Terceira. Está na Serra de Santa Barbara, por volta dos 1000 metros de altitude.

As especificações técnicas deste radar podem ser consultadas aqui:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEXRAD
http://www.roc.noaa.gov/WSR88D/
http://www.radartutorial.eu/19.kartei/karte711.en.html




http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=38.730041,-27.320209&spn=0.003348,0.010568&t=h&z=17











E claro, apenas apenas o IM tem acesso, não é público, e apenas serve bem o grupo central, os restantes grupos já ficam no limite do alcance. 
Contudo alguns radares americanos fora dos EUA tem as imagens disponíveis ao público, alguns exemplos

- Base naval de Rota, Cadiz:
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/radarNG/index.php

- Base naval da Baía de Souda, Ilha de Creta
https://www.nemoc.navy.mil/site/souda/index.php

De resto, no campo da observação remota, os nossos colegas açorianos são actualmente dos que tem menos recursos, no continente e Madeira por exemplo tivemos nos últimos anos acesso a boas imagens de satélite (sat24), mas os Açores ainda nem isso, apenas imagens de hora a hora e com algum atraso da EUMETSAT. Mesmo observações de superfície existem poucas estações amadoras online que nos dêem informação em quase tempo real que o IM infelizmente também não oferece (apenas disponibiliza dados horários).


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2010 às 16:58)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2010*

_O único radar açoriano pertence à Força Aérea norte-americana e está instalado na Base das Lajes, limitando a detecção de situações de risco a apenas um grupo de ilhas do arquipélago. "Temos tido alguns problemas de comunicação, mas espero que sejam resolvidos", lamenta Diamantino Henriques, responsável pela delegação regional do Instituto de Meteorologia nos Açores ao i. Patrícia Navarro, meteorologista da delegação açoriana, admite que o radar da base militar é utilizado "quando funciona". O dispositivo tem um alcance de 240 milhas (pouco mais de 386 quilómetros) e assegura apenas a cobertura do grupo central açoriano (Terceira, São Jorge, Faial, Pico e Graciosa), deixando sem vigilância por radar os grupos ocidental (Flores e Corvo) e oriental (Santa Maria e São Miguel). Apesar de se tratar de um "meio de diagnóstico adicional", o IM tem há mais de 20 anos um projecto para dois radares que, segundo Diamantino Henriques, assegurariam a cobertura. Só que os planos ainda não passaram do papel.

"Pela fenomenologia de localização geográfica, é mais provável a ocorrência de condições adversas nos Açores", esclarece a meteorologista Ângela Lourenço. Daí justificar-se a existência da delegação regional dos Açores, com uma "equipa permanente" responsável pela observação das condições na região autónoma. A sede do Instituto, em Lisboa, faz previsões para o continente e para o arquipélago da Madeira, explica a especialista. _
por Mariana de Araújo Barbosa

Fonte: Jornal iOnline


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 00:05)

> *CDS recomenda ao Governo instalação de radares meteorológicos nos Açores *
> 
> Depois de nos Açores o PS ter chumbado sozinho a iniciativa do CDS-PP de recomendar ao Governo da República a instalação de radares meteorológicos, o Grupo Parlamentar centrista na Assembleia da República acaba de apresentar um Projecto de Resolução que visa sobre a mesma matéria, alargando o âmbito da iniciativa não só aos Açores como à Madeira.
> 
> ...


http://www.cds.pt/index.php?option=...ogicos-nos-acores&catid=105:acores&Itemid=200
















http://www.cds.pt/images/stories/noticias/docs/Proj_Resolucao_CDS_AR_radares_meteorologicos.pdf





> *Maioria socialista chumba proposta do PP sobre instalação de radares nos Açores*
> 
> Tratam-se de radares meteorológicos, instrumentos que o PS e o Governo entendem que não vão prevenir calamidades.
> 
> ...


 RTP http://ww1.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?...p&article=15597&visual=3&layout=10&tm=4&rss=0


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 00:05)

http://dre.pt/pdf1sdip/2010/08/15500/0331603316.pdf


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2010 às 00:03)

Em relação a radares e como o assunto se tornou mediático nestes dias, talvez fosse oportuno recolar a questão que em tempos aqui coloquei.

Além de radares da marinha americana, a rede dos EUA de radar NEXRAD está praticamente toda disponível ao público. Fora do território continental contínuo (OCONUS) existem alguns NEXRAD nos seguintes locais:






Locais como Alasca, Puerto Rico, Guam, são território americano, por isso é natural o radar estar disponível ao público como qualquer outra região americana.

Fora dessa realidade, estão as bases americanas como Lajes/Açores, Kunsan/Coreia do Sul, Camp Humphrys/Coreia do Sul e Okinawa/Japão.

De Okinawa não consegui descobrir nada, mas na Coreia, o KWA, serviço meteorológico do país, disponibiliza ao público os dados dos radares americanos integrados na sua rede.



> The weather radar is one of the latest remote sensing instruments which detect precipitation events by projecting electronic waves on water droplets of clouds and then analyzing their reflected waves. High resolution radar data greatly contribute to the short-range forecast by monitoring and tracing an early stage of the torrential rain, hailstone and typhoon, etc. KMA placed doppler radars at ten sites (Gwanaksan, Baengnyeongdo, Gwangdeoksan, Myeonbongsan, Gudeoksan, Gosan, Oseongsan, Jindo, Donghae, and Youngjongdo) and will establish Sungsanpo observatory in 2006. *In addition, radar data from a neighboring country (seven sites in Japan) are utilized, together with existing images of KMA and data from the Korea Air Force and the U.S.Air Force.* The individual and mosaic radar images made from all the available sources are distributed to all weather stations, authorities *and the general public via Internet*.
> 
> http://web.kma.go.kr/eng/biz/observation_05.jsp




Será que na Terceira não se pode fazer o mesmo ?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Dez 2010 às 00:22)

> *Instalação de Radares Meteorológicos na Região Autónoma dos Açores*
> Sexta, 09 Abril 2010 14:33
> 
> As alterações climáticas são notórias por todo o mundo e as suas consequências fazem-se sentir, com diferente intensidade, nos sítios onde ocorrem fenómenos naturais que provocam sérios prejuízos humanos e materiais. A frequência com que se verificam parece, também, cada vez maior e o nosso país, e em especial as regiões insulares, tem sido ultimamente fustigados com violentas manifestações desta natureza. Foi, assim, na região do Oeste continental, em algumas ilhas dos Açores e mais recentemente na Madeira com a tragédia que se conhece.
> ...


http://www.correionorte.com/quotidi...-meteorologicos-na-regiao-autonoma-dos-acores


----------



## fablept (25 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Será que é desta?






...se estivéssemos em 1999

Mandei um email à NOAA sobre o radar das Lajes, não soube dar resposta porque é que não continuaram a guardar os registos do radar das Lajes e que não tem conhecimento de planos para fazer no futuro..

Mas fica a curiosidade, se quiserem ver os dados do radar entre o período de 1997 a 2001 (não tem registo de todos os dias durante esse período):

-Vão ao site www.freemeteo.com escolhem um local que vos interesse (Lajes, Horta, Ponta Delgada, etc) e escolham um dia com precipitação.
-Vão a este site http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/nexradinv/chooseday.jsp?id=LPLA e façam uma pesquisa por esse dia escolhendo a opção LEVELII
-Se aparecer "NO DATA PRESENT" então tem que pesquisar outro dia, mas se aparecer um gráfico com barras na vertical, então a NOAA tem dados desse dia, inserem o vosso email, esperam 5 a 30minutos e vão receber um email com os dados do radar. Vão ter acesso a ficheiros correspondentes a 10/15mnts..escolhem alguns e façam download.
-Instalam este software http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/wct/
-No software ir a "DATA" "LOAD DATA" "LOCAL" e escolhem a pasta onde fizeram os downloads, clicam em "List Files" e o software faz o upload das imagens. E já podem verificar as imagens/criar gifs/etc.

Exemplo de um dia com precipitação nos Açores
http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/nexradinv/...&dd=25&yyyy=1999&product=AAL2&filter=&id=LPLA


----------



## Hazores (26 Out 2011 às 00:48)

Só de pensar que estas imagens são "tiradas" mesmo em "cima da minha cabeça". 
É que este radar está a menos de 4Km de onde vivo, no alto da serra que dá nome à minha freguesia.

Infelizmente, são de à dez anos atrás e não existe forma de as disponiblizarem para todos...


----------



## fablept (29 Out 2011 às 23:05)

No mail que recebi de um sujeito da NOAA, ele aconselhou-me contactar outra pessoa da NOAA sobre o radar das Lajes não ser arquivado pelo NCDC, assim o fiz e a resposta foi simples:

"Os dados eram recolhidos em gravadores de 8 mm, estes gravadores já não suportados, agora todos os dados dos radares são recolhidos e arquivados em tempo real - demasiado dispendioso para fazer no radar LPLA (Lajes)".

Conclusão, com esta crise nem tão cedo vamos ter um radar do IM nos Açores, o único radar existente nos Açores pertence aos EUA (FAA ou DOD) e segundo li num post do rossby, uma avaria que dura à 3 anos impede o IM de aceder a esses dados, a NOAA não tem interesse em disponibilizar os dados online por motivos financeiros, por isso nem tão cedo vamos ter acesso público a um radar meteorológico.


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Eu em Dezembro do ano passado também contactei o " Lajes Field", aka, Base aérea das Lajes, o DOD americano e a NOAA perguntando se para eles não seria até uma boa ideia em termos de relações públicas fornecerem o radar ao público, afinal há alguns exemplos pelo mundo onde isso acontece em bases americanas, na altura recebi apenas respostas generalistas de que iriam reencaminhar o email para outros departamentos, e até hoje nunca recebi mais nada. Aquele post do rossby é que depois me surpreendeu, se calhar o radar já nem está funcional para os próprios americanos ....
De qualquer forma, fazem  todos bem em contactar, já agora, eu também tenho chateado os tipos do sat24.com para incluírem os Açores, sem sucesso, mas se calhar se mais gente os chatear, quem sabe.... Nestas coisas temos que ser chatos nós todos em vez de esperarmos sentados pelas coisas, quem sabe se não conseguimos algo....


----------



## fablept (30 Out 2011 às 12:52)

De certeza que o radar ainda funciona, em Agosto saiu esta notícia no site das Lajes: http://www.lajes.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123263181



> They have several tools to help them do this; the main one being the only Doppler radar in U.S. Air Forces in Europe.



E em Julho (penso eu), vi um video sobre "Weather Forecasting in Lajes" e apareceu imagens do radar num computador. Se alguem tem acesso nas Lajes aos dados do radar, devem estar arquivados num computador e facilmente poderia-se disponibilizar na internet, mas não é da competência da base das Lajes em fazer isso..digo eu..

A minha ideia tb foi de fazer "algum barulho" até que alguem faça alguma coisa, mas como não representamos nenhuma organização/media/etc..é dificil alguem levar a sério.

Mas é um desperdicio aquele radar estar a funcionar e nem o IM nem o público em geral tem acesso aos dados. Que incluam no próximo contrato dos EUA nas Lajes uma forma de disponibilizarem os dados


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2014 às 02:32)

Para um radar meteorológico ser instalado nos Açores acho que só mesmo com uma tempestade épica que arrase quase tudo. Até furacões já passaram. A um custo de três milhões por radar, só daqui a largas décadas porventura semelhantes aparelhos deverão ser instalados na sua plenitude. Como não somos ricos devia-se escolher a solução de pobre. Três milhões devem ser suficientes para instalar uma rede de radares portáteis:


A menor potência/definição seria compensada pelo maior número.Radares portáteis com um alcance de 100/150 km seriam suficientes, sendo o maior problema o Grupo Oriental (distância de +-100 km entre S. Maria e S. Miguel).


----------



## Portugal Storms (17 Dez 2014 às 13:38)

Boa tarde, segundo o IPMA, o radar em Stª Bárbara nos Açores, pertence aos Estados Unidos (NOAA) mas é explorado pelo próprio IPMA.
Está previsto também a contrução de um novo radar para a ilha da Madeira (Pico do Espigão - Porto Santo) ainda sem data definida.
Mas se o da Serra da Freita em Arouca teve anos de atraso (e ainda não são disponibilizados dados ao publico), o da Madeira ainda deverá demorar uns bons anos...


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2014 às 19:07)

é o pais que temos, primeiro Lisboa o resto são arredores, como se pode construir um radar em Coruche, sem tem ter as ilhas cobertas, já sabendo que são as ilhas que mais são atingidas por fenómenos extremos  deve ser para os deputados saberem o que vestir


----------



## fablept (21 Mar 2015 às 14:19)

> O delegado nos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) manifestou hoje preocupação quanto ao futuro do único radar meteorológico existente no arquipélago, dado ser propriedade norte-americana e estar instalado na base das Lajes.
> 
> 
> “Desconheço, atualmente, qual é a situação/futuro do radar. Inicialmente, falou-se que seria desmontado e levado para a América em consequência da redução do contingente americano na base das Lajes”, afirmou Diamantino Henriques, em declarações à agência Lusa, recordando que a instalação de radares na região é “uma velha ambição”.
> ...



Fonte: AcorianoOriental

Como é sabido, a intenção dos Americanos num futuro próximo é de sairem da Base das Lajes na Ilha Terceira, e ao que parece vão levar consigo o único radar meteorológico que existe na região..


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Mar 2015 às 17:08)

Isto não é brincadeira nenhuma. A sair este radar, têm obrigatóriamente de instalar outro. De preferência com maior alcance (salvo erro, o da Base não alcançava o grupo ocidental nem a ilha de Santa Maria).

Mas bem, fazer não é tão fácil quanto falar.


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 17:43)

AzoresPower disse:


> Isto não é brincadeira nenhuma. A sair este radar, têm obrigatóriamente de instalar outro. De preferência com maior alcance (salvo erro, o da Base não alcançava o grupo ocidental nem a ilha de Santa Maria).
> 
> Mas bem, fazer não é tão fácil quanto falar.



Por curiosidade já mandei uns mails a alguns fabricantes de radares meteorológicos compactos (portáteis) para perguntar o preço dos equipamentos:

http://www.eldesradar.com/WR-25XP.htm

http://www.ewradar.com/E700DP.html

http://www.microstep-mis.com/index.php?lang=en&site=src/products/meteorology/radar

http://metek.de/product/local-weather-radar-wr-10x/

Não tive nenhuma resposta. Provavelmente só ligam a contactos institucionais. O preço de um fixo (+-3 milhões) deve dar vários portáteis. Não são necessárias instalações fixas. Já li que no grupo oriental o radar provavelmente iria para Santa Maria. Em termos de relevo é uma péssima decisão mas enfim. Assumindo um alcance útil de 120/150kms, seriam necessários 5 radares pequenos (1 no Grupo Ocidental; 2 no grupo Central - Faial e Terceira; 2 no grupo Oriental - Sta. Maria e S. Miguel). Se cada um custar 600 mil euros dá 3 milhões de investimento nos equipamentos. Os gastos em infraestrutura são mínimos. Até seria melhor para os Açores ter vários radares. As informações no seu todo seriam muito mais completas.


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 17:53)

Por exemplo, a instalação do radar da Metek acima mencionado é isto:


----------



## AzoresPower (21 Mar 2015 às 22:50)

Vamos fazer um crowdfounding, cada açoreano dá 10 euros e compramos os radares.


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2015 às 17:20)

Faz-se um crowfunding para o hardware, junta-se uns engenheiros, entusiastas, etc e segue-se este projecto..
http://members.inode.at/576265/rainradar.htm


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Mar 2015 às 17:40)

Atenção que a minha ideia não foi a sério, mau era se tivessemos que ser nós a arranjar dinheiro para radares.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2015 às 19:01)

AzoresPower disse:


> Atenção que a minha ideia não foi a sério, mau era se tivessemos que ser nós a arranjar dinheiro para radares.



Pelo contrário. Às vezes são as próprias comunidades que devem por as mãos à obra. Dou um exemplo australiano:



> The people of the Barkly region in the Northern Territory have joined with local industry to offer to buy the Tennant Creek weather radar from the Bureau of Meteorology.
> 
> From Friday the radar was decommissioned, which locals claim has plunged a 250,000 square kilometre region of Australian in effective darkness.
> 
> ...



http://www.abc.net.au/site-archive/rural/news/content/201212/s3660132.htm

Fugindo um pouco do tópico, aqui fica mais umas promessas completamente alucinantes da oposição:



> O líder do PSD/Açores, Duarte Freitas, comprometeu-se hoje a, "nos próximos dez anos, retirar 40 mil pessoas da pobreza" e a baixar impostos, caso vença as eleições regionais de 2016.
> 
> “Comprometemo-nos, nos próximos dez anos, a retirar 40 mil pessoas da pobreza. Comprometemo-nos, nos próximos dez anos, a reduzir em 7 mil o número de jovens em situação de abandono escolar precoce”, afirmou Duarte Freitas, frisando que os Açores “precisam também de uma nova abordagem aos graves problemas sociais” que enfrentam.
> 
> ...



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...s-40-mil-pessoas-da-pobreza-e-baixar-impostos

E o artigo continua com as tretas habituais da redução dos políticos. Como é hábito, o mesmo que promete reduzir os impostos e aumentar a despesa pública é o mesmo que criticou o endividamento do PS cá do sítio (em 2011):



> O PSD/Açores considerou hoje “muito preocupante” o parecer do Tribunal de Contas sobre a Conta da Região, salientando que os compromissos assumidos para o futuro ascendem a 3,3 mil milhões de euros, “o que representa 86% do PIB regional”.



http://noticias.sapo.pt/infolocal/artigo/1206374

Já mandei mensagem eletrónica ao IPMA dando a sugestão dos radares compactos. Claro que o que sugeri não implica satisfazer o _lobby _da construção com obras públicas desastrosas. Ver-se-á.


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2015 às 19:23)

Orion disse:


> Pelo contrário. Às vezes são as próprias comunidades que devem por as mãos à obra. Dou um exemplo australiano:
> http://www.abc.net.au/site-archive/rural/news/content/201212/s3660132.htm



Tens que arranjar algo melhor que um mero link para uma notícia.
Que instalações existem a funcionar. Há quanto tempo? Como funcionam na prática ?
Se instalar um radar clássico já é uma dor de cabeça brutal, que perfomance terão estes compactos de baixa potência?


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2015 às 19:28)

Vince disse:


> Tens que arranjar algo melhor que um mero link para uma notícia.
> Que instalações existem a funcionar. Há quanto tempo? Como funcionam na prática ?
> Se instalar um radar clássico já é uma dor de cabeça brutal, que perfomance terão estes compactos de baixa potência?



Verdade. Contudo, sabes tão bem como eu que uma rede em condições será no ano 20..

Os Açores são ilhas pequenas e os grupos algo dispersos. Radares como no continente vão demorar. Os radares compactos, dizem, são mais indicados para previsões regionais. Ora, em teoria, é mesmo isso que precisamos.


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2015 às 19:56)

Orion disse:


> Os Açores são ilhas pequenas e os grupos algo dispersos. Radares como no continente vão demorar. Os radares compactos, dizem, são mais indicados para previsões regionais. Ora, em teoria, é mesmo isso que precisamos.



Até acredito parcialmente nisso, micro-redes mais baratas vs. mega-redes pesadas, mas para avaliarmos devidamente, tem que haver algo mais consistente, não basta olhar para uns folhetos promocionais de um vendedor de tecnologia qualquer.  
Existem estudos comparativos deste tipo de radares ? Eficácia, custo de aquisição, instalação, manutenção, durabilidade, etc.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2015 às 21:36)

Vince disse:


> Até acredito parcialmente nisso, micro-redes mais baratas vs. mega-redes pesadas, mas para avaliarmos devidamente, tem que haver algo mais consistente, não basta olhar para uns folhetos promocionais de um vendedor de tecnologia qualquer.
> Existem estudos comparativos deste tipo de radares ? Eficácia, custo de aquisição, instalação, manutenção, durabilidade, etc.



Sim, claro. Não há propriamente abundância de informação por aí (nas minhas pesquisas pelo menos). Estudos (os mais percetíveis - sem muito jargão matemático - que encontrei):

http://www.eecradar.com/ranger-x-band-radar-systems.php

http://www.eecradar.com/pdf/AMS_manuscript_Ranger_X1.pdf

----//----

http://www.scirp.org/journal/PaperInformation.aspx?PaperID=21380

http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/13/1229/2013/nhess-13-1229-2013.pdf

Os radares '_low-cost_' não são, de longe, perfeitos. Mas como somos pobres e tendo em conta a região do país que é não sei se a opção deve ser excluída. Alguns estudos indicam que os radares da banda X têm dificuldade em captar a chuva fraca e a 'ultrapassar' a complexidade da chuva forte.


----------



## fablept (23 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

Sobre o radar meteo DIY aí à uns anos ainda andei a estudar a ideia..mas complexidade electrónica é imensa e precisa-se de uma carta de rádio amador, mas o bom do projecto que indiquei anteriormente é que praticamente está a ser desenvolvido com material que se compra no Ebay. Mas claro que a fiabilidade..humm, diy projects, who knows.


----------



## Orion (9 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

Uma equipa técnica do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IMPA) vai “começar a seleccionar os locais possíveis para instalação dos radares meteorológicos” nos Açores. A confirmação é feita por Diamantino Henriques, responsável pelo IPMA nos Açores. Essa equipa do IPMA terminou há pouco tempo a instalação do radar de Arouca. “Só agora se completou aquilo que se vem planeando há mais de vinte e tal anos”, explica. 

Há actualmente três radares meteorológicos instalados no território continental – um em Santarém (que substituiu o radar do aeroporto da Portela), outro no Algarve e mais recentemente no distrito de Aveiro, o radar de Arouca. Esses três radares garantem a “cobertura de todo o território continental” mas deixam de fora as ilhas. No arquipélago da Madeira, onde até hoje não existia nenhum radar, já estão na fase de “aquisição” do equipamento. Nos Açores, o único radar meteorológico está instalado em Santa Bárbara, na ilha Terceira, e é propriedade da Força Aérea norte-americana.

Diamantino Henriques espera que “em três meses seja possível fazer as visitas aos sítios”, a ideia é “começar pelo grupo oriental e depois estender para os restantes”. A instalação de um radar meteorológico depende de uma “série de questões técnicas”, como por exemplo a abertura do terreno “por causa do alcance e para não haver interferências com a orografia”. Há casos em que implica fazer algumas obras, de acessos e caminhos para sítios mais remotos. “Não é fácil”, confirma Diamantino “para cada radar demora-se, em média, três a quatro anos para instalar”. Entre escolha da zona, o equipamento, adquirir e instalar. Para a Região são desejáveis, pelo menos, três equipamentos deste género.

...

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...os-nos-acores-mas-ainda-falta-o-financiamento

Recomendo leitura na íntegra.


----------



## fablept (5 Nov 2015 às 01:10)

@Orion , ao que parece foi dado mais um passo importante..



> Visita da equipa RADAR do IPMA a S. Miguel com vista a seleção de locais de instalação do próximo radar meteorológico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Possível ano para começar em funcionamento? 2018, 2020?


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2015 às 01:23)

fablept disse:


> Possível ano para começar em funcionamento? 2018, 2020?



Sinceramente acho que estás a ser otimista  Espero que não vá para Sta. Maria. Antes mudassem as torres de comunicação na Lagoa do Fogo para outro local.


----------



## fablept (5 Nov 2015 às 01:35)

Há que ser optimista eheh

Na Lagoa do Fogo? Não se é boa ideia colocar uma torre daquela altura num lugar propício a crises sísmicas e que sofre deformação, Sete Cidades desde os anos 90 que anda calminho, mas a zona mais estável de São Miguel é o Nordeste, que coincide com o ponto mais alto da ilha..


----------



## fablept (9 Nov 2015 às 12:46)

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/sociedade/meteorologia-quer-instalar-radar-em-sao-miguel-som_48656


----------



## lserpa (9 Nov 2015 às 15:18)

Ou seja, há a vontade proficional mas falta o interesse do governo...


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2016 às 10:49)

*Especialistas apontam Graminhais como zona indicada para se instalar o radar meteorológico mas a decisão final depende da vontade política*

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...s-a-decisao-final-depende-da-vontade-politica


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Jan 2016 às 14:20)

Qual seria o alcance?


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2016 às 15:28)

AzoresPower disse:


> Qual seria o alcance?



Depende do equipamento. Pode até cobrir uma parte das ilhas centrais mas a resolução é muito menor.


----------



## AzoresPower (24 Jan 2016 às 19:18)

Mais valia instalar outro na Terceira. Mas não é tão fácil assim.


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 19:20)

Para o grupo central, São Jorge seria a melhor hipótese...


----------



## lserpa (24 Jan 2016 às 19:22)

Mas claro, por questões políticas e estratégicas, nunca na vida esse radar seria instalado na terceira...


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> Mais valia instalar outro na Terceira. Mas não é tão fácil assim.



Não chega a S. Miguel que é a ilha mais habitada e montanhosa (critério fulcral como está no artigo). A Terceira tem um radar porque foram outros a instalar. E como o @lserpa refere, em teoria nem faz sentido haver um radar na Terceira. S. Jorge é, de longe, a melhor opção. Do Faial à Terceira é qualquer coisa como 125 kms. Já começa a denegrir a resolução do radar. E nem é 125 kms. A cobertura tem que ser ainda maior para que o Faial tenha tempo de aviso.

O continente tem 561 kms de comprimento e tem 3 radares. Com contas básicas dá um radar a cada 187 kms. As sobreposições dão mais informações:






Se não houver sobreposições a leitura do radar mudará drasticamente à medida que as nuvens se aproximam do radar ou mudam de radar.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2016 às 20:27)

O arquipélago mais semelhante aos Açores é as Canárias, que só tem um radar:











Mas o clima das Canárias nada tem a ver com o dos Açores. O radar deles não cobre as ilhas todas porque também não é imperativo. E nas ilhas periféricas a resolução não deve ser grande coisa.

Se fosse pelo tempo tempestuoso o radar devia ir para o G. Ocidental. Mas o critério não é só esse.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

Falta haver um mercado de radares meteorológicos de 2ª mão. Sempre saía um pouco mais barato


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2016 às 02:17)

*Specialized communicators guide aircraft into Lajes Field*

When most people think of a communications squadron they likely visualize rooms full of network servers, land mobile radios or computers. Well, there's a special team of communicators that's sometimes overlooked within the 65th Communications Squadron. That team -the ATCALS section- maintains ground radars, navigational aids and weather systems integral in our wing's mission to support combat airpower. 

The Air Traffic Control And Landing System (ATCALS) section consists of ground radar and airfield systems maintainers. Airman 1st Class Ashley Stupin, an airfield systems maintenance technician within the 65th CS, performs scheduled preventive maintenance inspections and repairs outages on the two tactical air navigation sites, commonly referred to as TACANs, as well as other navigational aids. 

(...)

http://www.lajes.af.mil/news/story_print.asp?id=123326022


----------



## lserpa (10 Fev 2016 às 08:53)

Gerofil disse:


> *Specialized communicators guide aircraft into Lajes Field*
> 
> When most people think of a communications squadron they likely visualize rooms full of network servers, land mobile radios or computers. Well, there's a special team of communicators that's sometimes overlooked within the 65th Communications Squadron. That team -the ATCALS section- maintains ground radars, navigational aids and weather systems integral in our wing's mission to support combat airpower.
> 
> ...


Esses "ground radar" creio que nada tem haver com meteorologia, mas sim ao TCAS e à identificação via transpondes...


----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2016 às 20:41)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e234766/telejornal-acores

A partir do minuto 03:02. Pessoalmente não sei o que é pior. Não ter radar ou ter um radar temporário e depois lamentar a sua ausência.


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

O Presidente do IPMA, Miguel Miranda, manifestou-se satisfeito pela decisão do Governo da República de financiar a instalação de um radar na ilha de São Miguel, cuja localização já está encontrada mas, por questões técnicas, está pendente de uma reunião com responsáveis do Governo dos Açores e das Câmaras Municipais da Ilha.

Se o processo avançar sem grandes entraves, é muito provável que o radar de São Miguel esteja a funcionar a partir do início do Verão de 2017.
Entretanto, Miguel Miranda garantiu ao ‘Correio dos Açores’ que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera está pronto a fazer a actualização do radar de Santa Bárbara, na Terceira, logo que Portugal chegue a um acordo com os Estados Unidos que estará para breve. Miguel Miranda admite mesmo a possibilidade do radar de Santa Bárbara estar a funcionar em pleno a partir do próximo Verão.

Ora, sublinha, “estas responsabilidades vão exigir mais esforço humano da nossa parte. Estamos prontos para corresponder às expectativas, sabendo que estes radares “são muito importantes para a população dos Açores”.

De facto, explicou, com estes radares meteorológicos instalados, o IPMA terá a possibilidade de “ antecipar algumas horas os fenómenos meteorológicos extremos”, como tempestades tropicais, furacões, tornados, entre outros.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...-meteorologicos-extremos-a-horas-de-distancia

2 radares num espaço de 1 ano? Prefiro esperar para ver especialmente no que concerne ao de S. Miguel que ainda está por construir . Excelente seria deslocar o radar da Terceira para S. Jorge. Mas, o que se pode ter é melhor que nada.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/radares-meteorologicos-nos-acores.5203/#post-303478


----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2016 às 18:14)

Orion disse:


> Excelente seria deslocar o radar da Terceira para S. Jorge.







A sobreposição dos radares irá beneficiar S. Miguel e a Terceira. Infelizmente o grupo mais tempestuoso mas menos habitado (ocidental) ficará orfão de um radar por mais algum tempo.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2016 às 14:09)

*Açores perdem radar meteorológico dos americanos *

O radar meteorológico dos americanos, na Serra de Santa Bárbara, começa segunda-feira a ser desmantelado.

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/acores-perdem-radar-meteorologico-dos-americanos-som_50653



> O delegado nos Açores do Instituto do Mar e Atmosfera, Diamantino Henriques, diz que a situação é delicada até porque se prevê, este verão, em finais de Agosto, principios de Setembro, a passagem pelos Açores de um ciclone tropical.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2016 às 18:09)

Orion disse:


> *Açores perdem radar meteorológico dos americanos *
> 
> O radar meteorológico dos americanos, na Serra de Santa Bárbara, começa segunda-feira a ser desmantelado.
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/acores-perdem-radar-meteorologico-dos-americanos-som_50653



Um delegado do IPMA a fazer previsões com mais de 2 meses de antecedência?


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2016 às 23:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Um delegado do IPMA a fazer previsões com mais de 2 meses de antecedência?


Não propriamente, se ouvires a notícia não é isso que ele diz... Mas sim, que estamos oficialmente na época de furacões no atlântico e que há uma probalidade de sermos atingidos por uma tempestade tropical. O que é normal e perfeitamente plausível.... Foi na minha opinião sensacionalismo jornalístico como de costume....  


My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2016 às 00:50)

lserpa disse:


> Não propriamente, se ouvires a notícia não é isso que ele diz... Mas sim, que estamos oficialmente na época de furacões no atlântico e que há uma probalidade de sermos atingidos por uma tempestade tropical. O que é normal e perfeitamente plausível....



Óbvio.
E eu até pensava que o IPMA já nem tinha acesso a esse radar há uns bons anos.
Esse dos "americanos" é assunto para esquecer, é preciso é continuar a fazer pressão para se acabar de construir a rede nacional de radares que há 20 anos atrás já foi planeada com um radar em cada grupo dos Açores.


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2016 às 01:12)

Foi vingança institucional... 

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...ase-das-lajes-que-ainda-exigem-muito-trabalho


----------



## lserpa (18 Jun 2016 às 01:20)

Com tanto milhão, acho que o governo só não investe nos 3 radares porque não lhes são prioritários... Politiquices...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2016 às 21:08)

O radar meteorológico norte-americano na Serra de Santa Bárbara não deve ser desativado na próxima semana e existe informação que indica que este equipamento irá passar para as mãos do Estado português.

De acordo com o delegado nos Açores do Instituto do Mar e Atmosfera, Diamantino Henriques, a desativação na próxima Segunda-feira chegou a ser um dado oficial, mas existe informação “oficiosa”, resultante de conversações recentes, que apontam no sentido contrário.

“O equipamento deverá ser entregue, em princípio, ao Instituto. Pelo menos, é o que pretendemos. A ideia já terá sido alvo de conversações e, ao que sabemos, existirá bom acolhimento pela parte norte-americana”, adiantou ao DI.

Estará prevista, segundo declarações de Diamantino Henriques ao Diário Insular, a visita de uma equipa de técnicos dos Estados Unidos, para avaliarem o estado do radar. Deverá ser a parte portuguesa a proceder depois às intervenções necessárias. Será necessário, sobretudo, novo software, mas também hardware, no sentido de compatibilizar o radar com a restante rede.

---

Entretanto, já ao fim do dia de ontem, o ‘Correio dos Açores’ conseguiu chegar à fala com o Presidente do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, que anunciou ter apresentado ao Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros uma proposta negocial com a ‘parte americana’ que passa por uma fase de transição para a transferência do equipamento para mãos portuguesas. “Há boas indicações de que esta proposta seja aprovada”, afirmou Miguel Miranda. Acrescentou mesmo que o IPMA tem já disponíveis 123 mil euros, com IVA incluído, para proceder à reparação do radar de São Bartolomeu, na Terceira.

---

Miguel Miranda procurou desdramatizar esta questão afirmando que “temos uma cobertura de satélites contínua que, por si, garante fazer, pelo menos, a previsão meteorológica”. 

Contudo, concluiu o Presidente do IPMA, os radares “são importantes e queremos instalar mais um radar em São Miguel. Vamos conversar, em Julho, com o Governo Regional, sobre a sua localização”.

http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...uguesas-e-vai-ser-instalado-outro-em-s-miguel


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2016 às 14:44)

*  **Norte-americanos decididos a desmantelar o radar da Terceira contra a opinião de Portugal*[URL='http://www.correiodosacores.info/index.php/destaque-principal/21721-norte-americanos-decididos-a-desmantelar-o-radar-da-terceira-contra-a-opiniao-de-portugal'] [/URL]



> A recusa dos norte-americanos foi anunciada ontem, em primeira mão, pela Antena 1 Açores. O Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera “acaba de ser formalmente informado que a intenção dos norte-americanos é desmantelar o radar, único existente nos Açores. O IPMA está já a trabalhar na contra argumentação técnica no sentido de reverter a decisão dos norte-americanos”, palavras do Presidente do Instituto, Miguel Miranda.


----------



## CptRena (22 Jul 2016 às 22:44)

Cá para mim, aquilo tem lá algo mais, que apenas um radar meteorológico, daí a persistência no desmantelamento.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2016 às 00:27)

CptRena disse:


> Cá para mim, aquilo tem lá algo mais, que apenas um radar meteorológico, daí a persistência no desmantelamento.



Transferência de tecnologia para os portugueses sem contrapartidas (muitos $$$$) ? Era só o que faltava... Bem pode o governo regional chorar junto do Primeiro - Ministro por guito...


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2016 às 15:54)

*Governo mantém esperança que Estados Unidos cedam radar nos Açores 
*
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...nca-que-estados-unidos-cedam-radar-nos-acores



> Quanto ao radar que o Executivo nacional pretende instalar na ilha de São Miguel, Ana Paula Vitoriano adiantou que já foram identificados três possíveis locais que, “neste momento, estão a ser analisados tecnicamente entre os serviços do IPMA e dos serviços da Região Autónoma dos Açores”.
> 
> Sem se comprometer com prazos para a instalação do radar na maior ilha do arquipélago, a governante assegurou que este processo está a ser alvo de “um trabalho intensíssimo” entre os governos nacional e regional para a sua concretização.


*
Vasco Cordeiro defende necessidade de acelerar instalação de radar nos Açores
*
http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...de-de-acelerar-instalacao-de-radar-nos-acores

Fontes alternativas:

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/economia/i...er-acelerada-defende-vasco-cordeiro-som_50974

http://www.rtp.pt/acores/sociedade/...eteorologico-da-serra-de-santa-barbara-_50969

---

Em Janeiro:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/radares-meteorologicos-nos-acores.5203/page-3#post-538032

E em Maio:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/radares-meteorologicos-nos-acores.5203/page-4#post-558385

Da confirmação de uma localização exata (Graminhais) e de um prazo definido (2017) passou-se novamente para as intenções e o descomprometimento com os prazos. Um radar no próximo verão? Sonhem e continuem a sonhar. O da Madeira também era para estar a funcionar no outono de 2014. Depois passou para o outono de 2015. Já vamos para o outono de 2016 e não há radar ainda (há quem defenda que será este ano). Longe de mim ser anti-madeirense mas comparar os climas da Madeira e dos Açores e atribuir primeiro o radar à Madeira é absurdo. A Madeira teve um temporal que matou e danificou, sim. Mas não tem, de longe, o mesmo dinamismo meteorológico e muito menos o perigo anual de tempestades tropicais e furacões.


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2016 às 17:50)

*New radars for estimating rainfall installed at ARM sites*

http://phys.org/news/2016-08-radars...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-nwletter



> State-of-the-art scanning dual-polarized X- and C-band weather radars were installed at Atmospheric Radiation Measurement (ARM) Climate Research Facility sites. These instruments will improve observation of cloud and precipitation evolution, dynamic and microphysical processes, and rainfall amount, producing data that ultimately will help evaluate high-resolution climate model simulations.



Será que a Graciosa vai receber um? A informação deverá continuar a ficar restrita ao público em geral. Será um regresso ao antigamente. Ter ou não ter um radar vai dar ao mesmo.


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2016 às 15:44)

*Radar meteorológico norte-americano vai ser retirado da ilha Terceira até Outubro e não se sabe se haverá um novo em S. Miguel
*
http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...o-e-nao-se-sabe-se-havera-um-novo-em-s-miguel*
*
E paralelamente...
*
Açores preveem conclusão do plano para alterações climáticas em abril de 2017*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...o-para-alteracoes-climaticas-em-abril-de-2017


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 17:46)

*Radar metereológico da Terceira em condições para ir a concurso e o de São Miguel espera decisão do Governo*


----------



## fablept (15 Set 2017 às 13:01)

* Governo dos Açores indica o Pico da Barrosa para a instalação do radar meteorológico na ilha de São Miguel  *


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 19:38)

Simulação da cobertura de radar (estou a antecipar-me e adiciono o de SM):







Assunto antigo mas volto a escrever: O radar na Serra de Sta. Bárbara poupa dinheiro ao IPMA mas seria bem melhor se o mesmo estivesse localizado em S. Jorge.

Em termos operacionais o dano não é enorme mas cobre-se desnecessariamente mar a nordeste e as ilhas do canal ficam com menos noção da nebulosidade baixa que vem de sudoeste.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

*Acordo para lançamento do radar meteorológico da Terceira assinado em novembro, anuncia Carlos César*






Já prometem o 3º radar quando nem há 1. Para o ano há mais


----------



## fablept (11 Nov 2017 às 11:49)

*Açores arrendam terreno ao IPMA para instalação de radar meteorológico na Terceira*

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticia/acores-arrendam-terreno-ao-ipma-para-instalacao-de-radar-meteorologico-na-terceira-283225


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2018 às 16:07)

Afinal temos ou não radar previsto para o Pico da Barrosa, em São Miguel? O portal do Governo dos Açores fala nisso...


----------



## lserpa (28 Nov 2018 às 16:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Afinal temos ou não radar previsto para o Pico da Barrosa, em São Miguel? O portal do Governo dos Açores fala nisso...



No entanto estamos no fim de 2018 e continua tudo devagar, devagarinho...



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (29 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

Ano de Eleições, saltam os grandes desejos e promessas...


> A deputada do PSD Berta Cabral pediu a instalação de radares meteorológicos nas ilhas de São Miguel e da Terceira, considerando que, sem estes, "está em causa a segurança das populações".
> 
> “A questão dos radares meteorológicos é recorrente, mas muito urgente para o serviço prestado pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). Está em causa a segurança das populações”, disse a social-democrata, citada em nota de imprensa do PSD/Açores.
> 
> ...


https://www.acorianooriental.pt/not...orologicos-em-sao-miguel-e-na-terceira-296675


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 17:46)

Câdê do radar nos Açores?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2019 às 02:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Câdê do radar nos Açores?



A empresa finlandesa Vaisala venceu o concurso público para a instalação de um radar meteorológico na Serra de Santa Bárbara, na Terceira. Trata-se de um equipamento da responsabilidade do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), que está a dar os últimos passos antes de avançar com a obra.
O presidente daquele organismo lembrou, entretanto, que o radar em causa não cobre todas as necessidades da Região, pelo que está a ser analisada, também, a possibilidade de instalação de equipamentos de previsão meteorológica em São Miguel e nas Flores.  

https://www.rtp.pt/acores/economia/...-do-radar-meteorologico-na-terceira-som_62317


----------



## camrov8 (22 Ago 2019 às 13:05)

sou do continente e nunca intendi porque motivo os Açores não foram os primeiros a ter radar, em matéria de mau tempo sempre lembrei de ouvir falar dos Açores, mas óbvio como Lisboa é o nosso umbigo o primeiro tinha de cobrir a tão fustigada Lisboa e ser implantado no centro geodésico para disfarçar


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2019 às 00:41)

*IPMA propõe ao Governo instalar radar no Pico das Éguas*

O Pico das Éguas, nas Sete Cidades, era a terceira opção para a instalação do radar meteorológico de São Miguel, mas devido às condições os Graminhais e da Barroso, o IPMA propõe agora ao Governo instalar o radar nesta zona protegida.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) pretende instalar o futuro radar meteorológico de São Miguel no Pico das Éguas, o ponto mais elevado da Serra Devassa, nas Sete Cidades, a cerca de 870 metros de altitude. 
Nesse sentido, o IPMA enviou recentemente um ofício ao Governo dos Açores no sentido de ser criado um grupo de trabalho constituído pelo IPMA, pela Direção Regional do Ambiente e pela Secretaria Regional do Mar, Ciência e Tecnologia, com o objetivo de analisar os constrangimentos ambientais, face às mais-valias técnicas da instalação de um radar meteorológico no Pico das Éguas.

Açoriano Oriental


----------



## Thomar (8 Jan 2020 às 10:47)

*Açores: Radares meteorológicos teriam ajudado IPMA a acompanhar melhor passagem de furacão
*
O delegado regional dos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) afirmou hoje que os radares meteorológicos podem ajudar em situações extremas, como o do furacão Lorenzo.

“Parte do furacão [Lorenzo] não tinha precipitação. Tínhamos uma parte oeste do furacão com muita precipitação, a parte leste não tinha precipitação. Seguir uma situação destas com um radar permite-nos contactar a Proteção Civil, por exemplo, e dizer-lhes que a precipitação não era um problema e à Proteção Civil canalizar os seus meios para aquilo que, neste caso, seria o vento e a agitação marítima”, exemplificou Carlos Ramalho.

O meteorologista foi hoje ouvido na delegação de Ponta Delgada da Assembleia Legislativa Regional, onde realçou que os radares meteorológicos são importantes “a nível de acompanhamento e de previsão em curto espaço temporal, poucas horas”.

O meteorologista do IPMA adiantou que o radar do Pico de Santa Bárbara, na ilha Terceira, “está em processo avançado”, aguardando o visto do Tribunal de Contas, seguindo-se um período de “cerca de seis meses” até que esteja concluído, depois de ser iniciada a instalação.

Em São Miguel, “vai ser iniciado o estudo de relocalização das antenas do Pico da Barrosa”, realizado pelo Instituto de Telecomunicações da Universidade de Aveiro, que se prevê arranque este ano, adiantou.

Quanto ao radar para o grupo ocidental, constituído pelas ilhas do Corvo e das Flores, “ainda está um pouco mais atrasado”, admitiu Carlos Ramalho, observando, contudo, que está para breve o início dos estudos para uma localização.

Referindo existirem vários fatores a ter em conta para a instalação de um radar, o delegado regional do IPMA considerou que, “do ponto de vista puramente meteorológico”, a melhor localização para o equipamento no grupo ocidental seria nas Flores.

“O facto dos sistemas mais gravosos que afetam a região virem de sul, o facto de a ilha das Flores estar a cerca de 30, 40 quilómetros a sul do Corvo, (…) dá-nos uma hora de ganho em termos de avisos que o IPMA poderá fazer à Proteção Civil em situações de tempo severo em que o radar é útil”, concretizou.

O deputado único do Partido Popular Monárquico na Assembleia Legislativa dos Açores, proponente do projeto de resolução que motivou a audição, assinalou que “este é um projeto com mais de três décadas e, por isso, é necessário que haja vontade política para o concretizar”.

Paulo Estêvão afirmou que “não faz sentido que os Açores, que são a região que tem mais problemas a este nível [meteorológico], sejam também a última região em que este projeto está a ser concretizado”, defendendo que esta “é uma matéria em que existe empenho de todos os partidos”.

“O que há aqui é forçar o Governo da República a tomar uma decisão”, prosseguiu, apontando para 2023 como data em que este processo deve estar concluído.

Os Açores eram, até 2016, servidos por um único radar, no Pico de Santa Bárbara, na ilha Terceira, que era propriedade do Departamento de Defesa dos Estados Unidos da América, mas foi desativado na sequência do processo de redução da base militar norte-americana nas Lajes.

Atualmente, não há nenhum radar meteorológico operacional na região, mas na proposta do Orçamento do Estado para 2020, que dedica cerca de 293 milhões de euros para a Região Autónoma dos Açores, está prevista a instalação destes equipamentos no arquipélago.


A passagem do furacão Lorenzo pelos Açores, em outubro de 2019, causou a destruição total do Porto das Lajes das Flores, o que colocou em risco o abastecimento ao grupo ocidental.

Durante a passagem do Lorenzo no arquipélago foram registadas 255 ocorrências e 53 pessoas tiveram de ser realojadas, num total de cerca de 330 milhões de euros de prejuízo, segundo o Governo Regional.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2020 às 22:53)

Thomar disse:


> *Açores: Radares meteorológicos teriam ajudado IPMA a acompanhar melhor passagem de furacão*


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2020 às 14:10)

Prevê-se que o sistema de radar meteorológico da Terceira/Santa Bárbara inicie a sua exploração, em regime experimental, durante agosto de 2020.

"..._o Tribunal de Contas decidiu conceder o visto ao contrato relativo ao “Fornecimento, Instalação e Colocação em Serviço de um Radar Meteorológico Doppler com Polarização Dupla - Santa Bárbara, Ilha Terceira, Açores”, dando-se assim início à execução do respetivo contrato. _
_Trata-se do* primeiro sistema de radar meteorológico do IPMA a instalar nos Açores*, suprindo assim uma lacuna observacional na região. "_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/Radar_meteorologico_terceira_acores.html


----------



## fablept (11 Jul 2020 às 18:05)

Já vem a caminho dos Açores..
https://m.facebook.com/ipma.pt/photos/a.835596596478053/3208246975879658/?type=3&source=48

Mais info do projecto
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...SywLIhbtHUHbAV26lkJHftTdZN_upWcdoyupZgDmMBSY4


----------



## fablept (9 Set 2020 às 19:21)

Almost...


----------



## Kraliv (12 Set 2020 às 18:30)

Inaugurado


----------



## fablept (12 Set 2020 às 21:11)

Baseando nas últimas instalações de radares em Portugal, Arouca e Porto Santo, quanto tempo o IPMA demorou a publicar os dados do radar após a instalação?


----------



## Orion (26 Mai 2021 às 15:33)

Antena 1 Açores



> Estão garantidos 6 milhões de euros, no Plano de Recuperação e Resiliência, para instalar mais dois radares meteorológicos na Região



Notável, se for concretizado (PRR).







Salvo erro, também foi instalado um detetor de trovoadas em conjunto com o radar da Terceira. Ninguém diria, vendo o portal do IPMA.


----------



## Thomar (5 Fev 2022 às 18:06)

Radares meteorológicos dos Açores operacionais no último trimestre de 2023
					

Os dois radares meteorológicos a instalar nos Açores vão estar operacionais no último trimestre de 2023, ficando localizados nas ilhas de São Miguel e Flores, anunciou hoje o ministro do Mar, Ricardo Serrão Santos.




					www.sapo.pt


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2022 às 13:17)

https://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/rad...lados-em-sao-miguel-e-nas-flores-video-_76705


----------

